# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Acceptable height tolerances?

## brettule

The council says that a structure such as pergola or shed can be no higher than 3m without a building permit. A builder friend said that there are acceptable tolerances in the industry, so if the building is 3.1m tall for example then it would be deemed within the tolerance range. Just wondering if anyone knows what the tolerance acceptance is? 
cheers

----------


## OBBob

LOL ... I reckon you can argue whatever you want to yourself but if the council get involved for any reason they'd want 3.0m.

----------


## brettule

> if the council get involved for any reason they'd want 3.0m.

  Yeah but this is what I'm getting at. I've been led to believe that there is a reasonable accepted tolerance +/- mm or +/- % that is legislated or at least regulated by a building body of some sort. So the council could jump up and down all they want asking for your 3.1 hight to be lowered but if you had the written regulations on your side it would be a moot point.

----------


## OBBob

OK ... watching with interest. You must be pretty keen to get that extra 100mm.

----------


## brettule

Hanging bikes from the roof, if 100mm means I won't be bumping my head into the tyres I'll take it.

----------


## paddyjoy

I reckon you would be safe enough with 3.1m. Worst case if the council got involved you would just raise the ground level around the structure by 100mm* and turn your 3.1m structure back into a 3.0m structure. 
* Assuming your council doesn't require approval to raise the level of your garden by 100mm, mine doesn't.

----------


## Random Username

Looky here - released just a few days ago - http://www.vba.vic.gov.au/__data/ass...ances-2015.pdf  "The VBA has released an updated edition of the _Guide to Standards and Tolerances_ to help building practitioners build quality homes and prevent disputes with their clients.
The _Guide to Standards and Tolerances 2015_  has been developed as a convenient reference to the minimum standards  and quality of domestic building work that can be expected. It provides  references to relevant areas of legislation and gives guidance on areas  of building standards that are not covered by legislation or most  building contracts.
 The 2015 edition includes important updates and revisions, such as: adjusted tolerances in line with amended Australian Standardsnew information on building maintenance for owners, in relation to building foundations and footingsupdated diagrams and tablesadditional explanatory notesupdated and expanded schedule of references used in the Guide."

----------


## joynz

The Standards and Tolerances are not going to help in this case as they exist to help determine if building faults constitute a defect that the builder has to remedy.  They state also that statutory requirements take precedence. 
Guidance is to be had from the building regulations ( and sometimes from local Planning Schemes).  Councils just enforce the regs. 
3 metres on average is usually the height limit on a boundary and you would need a dispensation (there are exceptions relating to existing wall heights on the abutting property)   
Are you wanting to build on the boundary?

----------


## OBBob

Yes, I agree with Paddy ... if anyone notices just refer them to this thread - http://www.renovateforum.com/f216/to...74/#post956125 - documenting just how many people have tape measures that are 100mm out.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## brettule

No not building on boundry. Its just a bike shed. If council get a complaint that my shed possibly exceeds 3m in height am I required to permit a council person on my land so they can measure it?

----------


## r3nov8or

I think that rule is really there to stop people building 2 story sheds with less than 10m2 footprint without a permit. I reckon you'll be OK. (just my opinion of course)

----------


## brettule

By law, do I have to permit council on my land if they want to measure the height of my ~3m shed?

----------


## PhilT2

Probably. The mistake most people make is that they think they own their land. They don't; all land belongs to the crown, we are just tenants.

----------


## brettule

Yeah, I see. I can't force my neighbour to permit me access to his land so I can maintain my weatherboards which sit 30cm off the title boundry with no fence, but a representative of the crown can toddle in as they please. Best I make my shed as close to 3m high as I can then.

----------


## joynz

Has your Council given you a copy of the rules they say require the shed to be 3m or less?

----------


## brettule

it's on their website. Free standing shed can't be taller than 3m. I want to hang the collection of family pushbikes from the roof without having to crouch over while I'm walking around inside the shed. I'm 6ft, so factor in the height of a bike, add the space for the pulley, and I think I'll be ducking my head constantly.

----------


## joynz

Found it - from a VBA Practice Note 2013/14:
 Exemptions from building permits for  
Construction of a freestanding Class 10a building (such as a shed, carport or garage) providing it:
• has a floor area not exceeding 10 m2; and
• is not more than 3 m in height or no more than 2.4 m in height within 1 m of the boundary; and
• is appurtenant to a building of another Class on the same allotment; and
• is located no further forward on the allotment than the front wall of the building to which it is appurtenant; and
• is not constructed of masonry.  
If you get on well with your neighbours - or they can't see it, then you might just want to take the risk.   
Or get a building permit and get exactly what you want - perhaps go higher than 3.1 metres!

----------

